# Spontaneous Gestures of Love and Affection...



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Do you do it? Have you done it? What have you done and what were the results? I firmly believe that it is the "little things" that we do for our loved ones daily that can really strengthen a marriage, yes?

For example, today I was working on the aquaponics system outside while my wife was in the basement trimming up her medicine (she's a MMJ grower/patient). While I was out on the "back 40" I was just thinking about her smile and how I really love it when she's happy and smiling. I couldn't help myself, so I walked back up to the house, into the basement, told her to stop what she was doing, and gave her a nice kiss and long hug. I then told her I loved her, smiled, and turned to go back to work.

I looked back and she was smiling and she said..."That's all you wanted to do ?" To which I replied "Yep. I love you darlin." She smiled again and said "I love you too."

So....Do you do it? Does it work for the two of you?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

We come from the other side of the tracks ...so a smack on her @ss and a kiss ( I mix them up..some quick, some long, and some short with a long one finished by a peck) with a croup is my MO.

On her side of things it's usaully a flash of her private parts or a hug.

Hugging! That shyt important...every one likes hugs!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes we both do. My most favourite is when he does a certain type of deep breath in, can't describe it but I know he is bursting with love, he will come up to me, smell my hair (yes he loves the smell of my hair) then give me a huge bear hug and tell me how much he loves me.

When I feel that way I bite his arse, yep I actually bite his arse lol

We both do lots of daily things to show love and affection, we always help each other out when doing jobs, we cook together, we cannot pass each other by without a hug and kiss.
We talk, a lot and I love this. Almost nightly we sit outside after dinner with a wine and chat, often we find ourselves in fits of laughter, his aim is to make me wet my pants, that day is not far off.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My husband and I went to a Bill Burr show (stand-up comedian). He had this bit where he talked about his wife surprising him with a sandwich, how it was cut diagonally, and how he still remembers that as one of the greatest days of his life. Granted, I'm not doing the joke justice.

Well... a short time after that, hubs was working on a home-project in the garage. It started getting dark. I was putting the kettle on to make myself a cuppa tea and doing whatever I was doing inside the house, then thought of him out there, when that comedy bit came to mind. I made my husband a chicken sandwich, cut it diagonally and took it out to him. He loved it. We do consider each other in little ways but even just recently he said how much that had meant to him haha. And he mused that Bill Burr was right.

Recently hubs was working outside, came in, gave me a big kiss then said, 'Just so you know how much I love you..' and walked away, leaving me a little speechless. Oh mreow.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi HB 

Mr H is very cute with food. He is the type to pack a picnic if we are off for the day on a bike ride or other adventure, I am the type to not put much thought into food in that way. I love to watch him get organised for outings or camping, he has it all sorted out including tick lists if we are going away for a couple of days. Not sure he is showing love but my heart melts just watching him.

Oh and he is the only person on this Earth that I have ever or will ever share eating an apple or sandwich with. The thought of other peoples saliva on my food is gross but we often share the same apple.

Then again we share a hanky in times of desperation too, gross but loving.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Took flowers to my wife -- along w/ her favorite beverage and a snack -- to work yesterday afternoon. The florist eyed me kind of oddly when I mentioned that I was buying flowers for my wife and for no reason at all.

Took some freshly-brewed coffee to her today. Brewed her favorite brand here at home in a French press instead of picking up way overpriced Starbucks. She'd mentioned that she was out of K-cups at work but didn't want to leave. She loved it.

Worked out for me as well... she's only recently gone back to work, and I miss spending my Saturdays w/ her.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Love this thread!

I love to bake. My friends and coworkers know if I bake, it means I'm happy. Baking is a gesture of love for me. So I bake/cook my BF his favorites. Caramel corn and turtle cheesecake are the top two.

He will pick me up a Dunkin Donuts iced coffee. When I'm in the kitchen he will come up behind me and give me a big hug and tell me how much he loves me. He knows my LL is acts of service, so he'll do my chores as a surprise.


----------



## soapie (Feb 2, 2015)

Ahh I used to have this in my marriage. I can't tell the last time he did something spontaneous like that. Hell, I can't even remember the last time he said "I love you"...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes we do lots of things to show spontaneous love and affection...

leave cute notes for each other

send sweet or sexy texts throughout the day

I send him pics of my boobs, he sends me pics of his hands crushing things 

one of us pulls the other in for deep passionate kisses several times per day

compliments of all sorts

congratulations on even the smallest victory or accomplishment (hey good job getting your tags renewed! sucks waiting in that line all day)

brag on each other in front of friends

he's an acts of service guy, so he does nice things for me, things that make my life easier, things I never ask him to do, he just thinks of me and does them


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes we do lots of things to show spontaneous love and affection...
> 
> leave cute notes for each other
> 
> ...


Oh God that is super hot. Going to suggest Mr H does this


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good eveining
I do it all the time. Everything from random kisses when I walk by to every once in a while sending a huge bouquet of flowers to her at her work.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, I do little gestures and they go a long way. But even more so does listening to her when she talks and engaging her in conversation without trying to 'fix' things (hard to do).


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes we do lots of things to show spontaneous love and affection...
> 
> leave cute notes for each other
> 
> ...


You win :smthumbup:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

soapie said:


> Ahh I used to have this in my marriage. I can't tell the last time he did something spontaneous like that. Hell, I can't even remember the last time he said "I love you"...


Not trying to be funny, but go braless for a few days around him (if you can). I'll bet you see a "spontaneous act" or two. We pigs are very very visual.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Ah spontaneous acts of affection. We do it all the time. It can be something as simple as noticing one of us is tired and bringing a cup of coffee or something more complex like a surprise gift or unplanned dinner out. I learned a long time ago that women hate boredom. So I will periodically spice things up with random surprises to keep Mrs bfree on her toes. Example: I'll come home and tell her she has 30 minutes to get ready. She'll ask me where we're going and I won't tell her. She'll ask me how she should dress and I won't answer. She'll say if I don't tell her she won't go. I tell her "okay, stay home." Of course she never does. Then we'll get in the car and I'll drive around. As soon as she guesses where we're going I'll turn around and go the opposite way until she's so confused she doesn't even know where we are. At this point I could take her to McDonald's and it wouldn't matter. She's already hyped up from the journey. Now we've been married for a while and she isn't as surprised when I do this. But the memories of past events energize us and during dinner we recount our fun times together.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> he sends me pics of his hands crushing things


This is hilarious and hot all rolled into one! You two are funny and pretty adorable.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Doing nice things for each other, without being asked, daily. We have been married ongoing 35 years (first marriage for both) and this has worked for us. We show love and caring for each other through actions, not just words.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

My GF and I are very physical touch oriented. Love that. Always an excuse to brush up against each other.

The weird one that sticks out for me was the first summer we hung out casually. The grass was finally dry andI went out to mow the lawn. 45 minutes later she comes out with a quart mason jar full of Ice Cold Lemonade! Said she thought I might like it.

I had been with my ex for 18 years and she never ONCE brought me a drink while doing work...

We took the love tests soon after that. Like peas in a pod.


----------

